# Lots of Blackthorn Dutch



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Argente Dutch buck:




























Chocolate Dutch buck:




























Dove Dutch doe:




























Black Dutch does:























































And _another_ flying Blackthorn mouse :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Your babyfaced chocolate is a little tan at the vent. Perhaps I'm not used to photos taken so close to the ground. Still, I like the way the color comes up on his ears.

The third shot of black dutch is lovely! I guess I've never really thought about what great dutch would look like from that angle. It does make for such a sweet face.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: They're all tan round the vent! It's hard enough breeding for markings and type at the same time


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Entirely fair! I suppose I'm used to tans, where a chocolate tan helps to hide the intermingling tan hairs, as compared to a black tan, where they can be glaringly obvious. I didn't think about how those would look up against white markings, and that the difference between the chocolate and the tan would be more noticeable that way. I did not mean to offend.  I simply honestly do not keep chocolates or see them all that often.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh no I wasn't offended, it was a fair comment seeing as these are show mice. It's just that tan vents are forgiven in marked mice because everything else about them is so hard to get right


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

The argente and dove are SO lovely Sarah,can't wait to see how they do on the bench for you


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Beautiful, I think the argente is still my fav, x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I can see a rainbow of dutch slowly appearing, Sarah (but I have inside info on where this project is going  )

Mmmmmm, not keen on the dove contrast, it pales in comparison to dutch in other colours......literally, but I especially love your argente dutch. They're a big hit :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is it unusual to see pink eyed Dutch on the bench?

I think they are fab!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you guys 

The argente is my favourite too - a year from now they'll ALL be argente! Mwhahahahaaa :twisted:

moustress, pink eyed Dutch aren't that common on the show bench for a couple of reasons. Firstly, you have to cross to a non-marked mouse to get the colour you want in the line and this puts the markings back a few generations. I think most Dutch breeders aren't all that bothered about the colour, their focus is the markings only. It's probably because the Dutch breeders are pretty much all boys and prettiness matters more to a girl :lol: Secondly, you can't see the markings on pink eyed Dutch until it's too late for culling to make a difference in the size of the mice - so if you do cull pinkies very early you may be culling a winner.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have seen a few Cham Dutch before... I think Michael Norris breeds them, or did at least!

Have you got anymore argentes off that Buck Sarah?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, Michael had them a while ago.

Three of the argente's wives kindled a couple of days ago, one argente Dutch litter and two agouti litters carrying argente. There might be doves and blacks as well. I'm especially impatient waiting for the markings to show, I want to know what kind of Dutch he breeds!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

How exciting!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I KNOW!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I seriously, seriously can not wait for my first litters again. I am going to be so giddy you will probably hear me squeal oop north!


----------



## Donski (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello Sarah Y, you were the Sarah I did get to meet at Harrogate  I think I prefer the black Dutch, love the contrast, I guess its a boy thing  Out of interest is it possible, to bring the bottom colour higher on Dutch mice ? All the photos I have seen has the bottom colour quite low on the body. I guess I am more used to Rabbits and Cavies. I guess the long body of the mouse has something to do with it. Just curious, its not a criticism, I know it must be tough to get even markings as it is.
Don


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Don! Yes, we did meet at Harrogate! 

The rump patch naturally sits low on mice, it's just the natural tendancy of the gene combined with the shape of a mouse unfortunately. I have bred mice with saddles up to halfway (like they're supposed to be) but every one of them had far too much colour on the face - I think that's just the way it goes. Doesn't stop us trying though


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

We can call the last pic The Flying Dutchman  lovely mice!

The paler colours on Dutch are problematic because you can't see the stops well, which can make them hard to judge in comparison to blacks and chocs, but they are lovely - I know you can see the stops on your dove dutch - how do they look on the argentes Sarah? X


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, the argente litter has been decimated - on the day their markings started to show :evil: I found a nicely marked head :shock: but that's all I could tell from the bits and pieces that were left. One argente Dutch kitt made it through alive and it was fostered to a another doe. It's got big cheek patches and a wibbly saddle line, but no argente patches in the white areas, so is an improvement on its sire in that respect 

The two argente-carrying agouti Dutch litters aredoing very well though. It's always the ones you want that the disaster happens to, isn't it? :roll:

Loganberry, the argentes have the all-white feet - but I have a cunning secret plan around that


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Not you too! :shock: Sorry, hon. *hug*


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks moustress 

I so rarely have trouble of this nature, and it's unheard of in my Dutch! Those mice will mother ANYTHING. It's pretty nasty having to go through the hay finding all the parts :| But, nevermind, such is the way it goes xx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

SarahY said:


> The two argente-carrying agouti Dutch litters aredoing very well though. It's always the ones you want that the disaster happens to, isn't it? :roll:
> 
> Loganberry, the argentes have the all-white feet - but I have a cunning secret plan around that


Arrghh! Yes, always the ones you want... sod's law. Liking the sound of the cunning plan! Will ply you with tequila to get you to spill the beans next time we meet!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That will definitely work and I will be powerless to keep my secrets. Damn you Loganberry!! :evil: :lol:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

hahahaha!!!! :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I know, I know!!!
Can I still play Tequila?
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, of course!! It's all part of the WAG meeting strategy now, you know.


----------



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

Mouse breeder WAGs! I see a reality TV series coming on


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea - Mouse WAGS Shore.


----------

